# FOREVER FREE--Help me celebrate my 100th design!



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi everyone! 
I just finished my newest design! Its a free pattern I designed to share with and for you--to help me celebrate my first 100 designs (knitting patterns). I am calling it--SPRING MOSS LACE SCARF.

I have been planning this for a while and now that I officially have 100 designs online I am so happy. It has taken me just about 3 years to make up that many and knit them too! My first design was put online June 6, 2012. Now I will be aiming diligently for my second 100 pattern designs.

Please check out my patterns and please help yourself to this pattern for FREE--forever as my way to thank you for all your support and all my patterns you have bought over the last 3 years. I have a few other free patterns as well. You can click on the links at the bottom of my post (fine print).

It has been a longtime dream of mine to be a designer. It is always good for a person to be able to actually make one of their dreams come true.
And at this time of my life when being a designer is all I can do for my life work since having incurable stage 4 breast cancer--I am thrilled to be able to continue working on this dream of mine.

If anyone knits this free pattern can you post pictures for me to see on here?


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

Your work and your designs are just lovely. I am so happy for you to meet your goal.

Very to hear about your cancer. I will pray for the good Lord to take care of you and for the medical field to keep making progress to heal each and every person with it.

Blessings to you dear.

sandyj1942


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is very generous of you. Your designs are gorgeous. Thank you. It sure is great that you are creative and can design for those of us who are not so much.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful work by a beautiful lady. Thanks!!


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Congrats on reaching your goal! Lovely design!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Ah! That is so sweet of you! Thank you so much!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, there! Your designs are all lovely. And this one for free? Thank you so much. If you can reach that goal of 100 designs, I'll bet you can reach other ones too. Blessings be yours..jberg


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Your work is beautiful, Thank you for all the beautiful
patterns you have made, May God Bless and Keep you.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

The scarf is beautiful, as are your other designs. Thank you for sharing it with us. Like many other KPers, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations on your goal of 100 patterns, wow! Beautiful.


----------



## oadball (Sep 21, 2012)

This is a beautiful scarf, many thanks for the free pattern and God bless you.Trust you will achieve your 200 target.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Very pretty scarf, thank you so much for this free pattern. I'm in awe of people who can design and create such beautiful patterns for others to enjoy. Good luck at reaching future goals.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely pattern. God bless you in your fight.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations! All of your designs are beautiful. Thanks for your lovely 100th pattern..


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

My hat's off to you!! Congratulations on the creation of your 100th pattern. What a wonderful thing to celebrate.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Thankyou for the 'freebie'. You are very clever. Keep up the lovely work. I loved another of your designs some time ago, the one with the diagonal leaves....Sorry to hear about the cancer....


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for your generous gift and for all your lovely designs. Congratulations on reaching your 100 th. Looking forward to the next 100. You remain in my prayers.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

thank you for sharing


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Happy 100th...Thank you for the beautiful pattern!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I own several of your patterns, and they are easy to knit because the way you write your patterns. Thank you for another beauty.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Revan said:


> I own several of your patterns, and they are easy to knit because the way you write your patterns. Thank you for another beauty.


Oh thank you soooo much. I try real hard to have my patterns be as easy to understand as possible. I always welcome any input as well to help me improve my pattern writing.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Melody, what a stupendous achievement - 100 designs!!!
Thank you for your generosity of the pattern. I will make one and call it 'Melody's Scarf.'
I am adding you to my prayer list. No matter what, always remember God is always with you and merely a whispered prayer away.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this gorgeous pattern. 
I cannot imagine how you have come up with 100 designs in just 3years. That's truly mind boggling.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Gee whiz I haven't gotten to the " wheat " one I bought yet and you are sorely tempting me to do this in a light weight cotton! Thankyou for your generous spirit!


----------



## Pixie Lu (Apr 16, 2015)

You are very talented and I'm looking forward to your next 100 designs. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Congratulation on your 100th design. As with all of your designs, this one is beautiful. Also thank you for your generous gift. You are truely an angel!

Fiona. &#128519;&#128519;&#128519;


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you for the free pattern-- it is quite lovely. Hope you get the second hundred done!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity. Your designs & your knitting are lovely. God bless you and help you & your medical team & family in your fight against cancer.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty! Congrats on your huge accomplishment!


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

An absolute beautiful pattern - It's very impressive! Very, very nice work.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

It's beautiful and so are all of your others. I love your determination and it is good for you. We're all praying for you. I hope doing the next 100 gives you much comfort. We will all call this Melody's goal scarf and treasure it as you. I admire your talent and your drive. God be with you


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you for the lovely pattern. I checked out several of your other patterns. What a talented lady you are !
Wishing you success on reaching your next goal.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I really love that pattern and the color you chose. The next scarf I make will be that pattern (have to finish some wips first) and I will make it in pink for breast cancer awareness. Hugs and thanks to you, MN.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> I really love that pattern and the color you chose. The next scarf I make will be that pattern (have to finish some wips first) and I will make it in pink for breast cancer awareness. Hugs and thanks to you, MN.


Oh that would be lovely in pink! Please post a picture for us here!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-moss-lace-scarf


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Congratulations on reaching your first 100 goal! Quite the accomplishment.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Extremely beautiful scarf. I will download the pattern and make in the near future. Thank you for sharing the pattern with us!!!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

It's beautiful! Thanks so much


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Many congratulations!! wow 100 designs and this one so beautiful too.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern, it is very generous of you.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is beautiful, thank you for the pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful. Congratulations on reaching your goal.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Perfect name for a very pretty design. Thank you very much.


----------



## sage river (Dec 10, 2012)

its lovely and you are a remarkable lady


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Congratulations and I thank your kind spirit.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty scarf,thankyou for being so kind,congratulations of reaching 100. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Lovely scarf &#128512;


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> That is very generous of you. Your designs are gorgeous. Thank you. It sure is great that you are creative and can design for those of us who are not so much.


I agree with Cdambro. Many prayers for you to be able to continue design and post. Thanks for sharing your 100th design.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Congratulations! I am sad to hear about your condition and will pray for you God's will be done.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

The scarf is very lovely. What a talent you have!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats and thank you for such a beautiful scarf pattern!!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats on reaching your goal. Lovely scarf, thank you for sharing. Healing prayers to you.


----------



## sls 449 (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations ! I just LOVE your scarf,love the color,and the pattern!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your patterns are wonderful, and what a beautiful scarf. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

It lovely.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Very lovely. Don't you find knitting and design a mind calmer? I am 3 years out (yesterday) from last treatment and hnable to work. Knitting has been a saving grace! My prayers are with you!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Congratulations on reaching this milestone!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Great color, very spring.... Success for healing and 2nd 100 !!!


mollyannhad said:


> Hi everyone!
> I just finished my newest design! Its a free pattern I designed to share with and for you--to help me celebrate my first 100 designs (knitting patterns). I am calling it--SPRING MOSS LACE SCARF.
> 
> I have been planning this for a while and now that I officially have 100 designs online I am so happy. It has taken me just about 3 years to make up that many and knit them too! My first design was put online June 6, 2012. Now I will be aiming diligently for my second 100 pattern designs.
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Great color, very spring.... Success for healing and 2nd 100 !!!


mollyannhad said:


> Hi everyone!
> I just finished my newest design! Its a free pattern I designed to share with and for you--to help me celebrate my first 100 designs (knitting patterns). I am calling it--SPRING MOSS LACE SCARF.
> 
> I have been planning this for a while and now that I officially have 100 designs online I am so happy. It has taken me just about 3 years to make up that many and knit them too! My first design was put online June 6, 2012. Now I will be aiming diligently for my second 100 pattern designs.
> ...


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Congradulations on your 100th design. Very impressive.


----------



## monika11352 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you so much for the beautifully designed scarf. I took the opportunity to print the pattern and will surely try to start working on my Christmas gifts with this scarf. Will post a picture when the first one is done. Thanks again, Monika


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you and congratulations!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Great job! Congratulations!


----------



## janjer54547 (Jan 22, 2011)

God Bless you for all the wonderful patterns you have offered. A very big thank you.


----------



## janjer54547 (Jan 22, 2011)

God Bless you for all the wonderful patterns you have offered. A very big thank you.


----------



## Molly M (May 25, 2013)

Congratulations I will certainly download it. Good luck for your future and may you achieve all you wish for


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Dear Melody,

I just downloaded your scarf pattern and wanted to thank you for your generosity. The scarf pattern is as beautiful as all of your patterns are. Once again, Thanks.


----------



## judysknit (Mar 23, 2015)

What gorgeous patterns. Thanks so much for generously offering the 100th. You're an inspiration to us all.


----------



## doloret (Apr 4, 2011)

How do I download the free pattern? I found the pattern.
Thank you


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

100 beautiful designs! That's quite an awesome accomplishment!
Congrats to you! 
Thank you for your designs and your generosity. My prayers are with you on your journey for both health and for reaching the next 100!


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Well done and good designs, ninety nine in front of me.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you for your generous gift. So glad you reached your goal. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you, and be well


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for your beautiful scarf pattern. I hope I can knit one as beautiful.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you for our present for your hundredth pattern. I hope you are able to feel well enough to create a thousand (or more) more.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

You are an amazing lady &#128150;


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Love all your designs. Purchased hidden hearts & is in line after my current project. You're in our thoughts &'prayers


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

How kind of you to share your 100th pattern.
You have a real talent. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## vasantha (Dec 15, 2011)

Congratulations on your goal. sorry to hear about your cancer. May the good God give you courage to fight for the best. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow thank you! I'm going to knit it up for my best friend because it just looks like her  I bought your Lacy Northern Lights and I have your Rainbow Winding Ribbons to make...LOVELY!


----------



## vasantha (Dec 15, 2011)

Congratulations on your goal. sorry to hear about your cancer. May the good God give you courage to fight for the best. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Memom9 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you for your generosity with this pattern. I am going to make one for one of my dearest friends who just suffered a heart attack. She will enjoy this lovely pattern. God will bless you for all your generosity and your endurance to make this a more beautiful world! I admire your talent at designing such beautiful items and the equal talent in knitting them. May you continue to live a very fruitful life. We are praying for you.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Congratulations on #100! It's beautiful!

Wishing you well, xx


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Thank you and congratulations on reaching 100!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely and thank you. Best of luck with your cancer battle.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

wow thank you for the beautiful pattern :thumbup:


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Your patterns are all lovely.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Congrats on your 100th!!! May your passion and talent last for many 100s more :thumbup:


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so much. Your designs are lovely!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Congratulations on your 100th design. You go girl!!!  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I admire strong courageous people like You.

I will knit your scarf design with passion and love.

Hats off to you for reaching your goal.

Fisherwoman


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you and may God bless you.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations 100 times over!


----------



## bgjcd (Mar 29, 2012)

I have purchased a few of your patterns. The lace KAL has given me the confidence to attempt one of the patterns. The ability to design these intricate lace patterns is true genius.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I can picture your lovely scarf with more repeats as a very special prayer shawl. Thank you for this pattern.


----------



## Frieda Christianson (Aug 30, 2014)

Your design is great, you are happy, upbeat lady. You have a lot of blessings in spite of some bad stuff going on. Just to mention it, God is ABLE. He knows your every thought, and pain. He is willing to help because He loves us (wants what is best for us). All this to say, you are on our Good List. That means you are prayed for everyday, and anointed by proxy. Not to die, be incapicated, no spend money on doctors, hospitals and medicine. And to be happy & productive person, always, always, always In Jesus Name, Amen(and that's that).


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Congratulations on all your accomplishments!!!! You are an inspiration.


----------



## sandipawz (Apr 13, 2011)

Congrats! And thanks for the beautiful scarf pattern.  I love it.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Really lovely pattern! You look so happy & proud. Prayers for you.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations. It is a lovely scarf just like all your other designs. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Congrats and pretty scarf !!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

congrats and thanks for the pattern will be making this georgeous scarf


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations on reaching your goal. Thank you for sharing this beautiful scarf pattern. Only good health for you.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Happy 100th Design to you. That is quite an accomplishment .

All of your designs are beautiful. Each one of them has come from some inspiration you have experienced or seen in your gorgeous rural setting.

Keep up the great work and thank you for the pattern.

Congratulations.

SEA (Nancy)


----------



## JoyL (Mar 19, 2011)

Congratulations to you Your scarf is beautiful! Thank you for your pattern and prayers and positive thoughts are coming your way


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations on your 100th design! Wishing you all the good anyone could ask for. Take Care and thank you for sharing your Special pattern.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Very, very pretty. Thank you for the pattern and for all your contributions to our KP community.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

What a beautiful gift and what a great achievement. Your designs are wonderful. May God bless you and give you strength for your battle with cancer. You are in my prayers.


----------



## ahnorton (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you, and congrats on reaching this goal. Holding good thoughts for your health!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations on achieving your goal of 100 patterns. It is wonderful to hear of anyone achieving a goal, especially you, with your health challenge.

Your scarf is beautiful, but no more beautiful than you lovely lady, as you are strong, positive and an inspiration to everyone.

May the Almighty look after you and keep you in his fold and send a cure to speedily get you on track to achieve your 1000+ patterns goal.


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

Your scarf is beautiful. Congratulations on your 100th pattern design. Here's to the next 100. Thanks for the free pattern. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats for you! pretty scarf thank you for the free pattern!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow! 100 designs. Congrats on all your hard work.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations on your 100th design! A beautiful pattern, a beautiful woman. Keeping you in my heart.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you very much for your pattern, it is beautiful. Good luck on the next 100!!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you for all your beautiful patterns. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## BACM (May 26, 2012)

Thank you for your generosity. I love the pattern and will use it for a prayer shawl.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks and congrats!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Congratulations on your 100th design. All your patterns are wonderful. Looking forward to seeing the next 100.

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

The scarf is lovely, like its creator.
My son was hit with lung cancer and told he had 15 months left. I am happy to say its been 9 years and he is still with us. He also had a cheerful positive outlook, much more than the rest of us. There is always hope and I think you have that same attitude. I wish you well and hope we continue to see your creations. You are an inspiration.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

mollyannhad said:


> Hi everyone!
> I just finished my newest design! Its a free pattern I designed to share with and for you--to help me celebrate my first 100 designs (knitting patterns). I am calling it--SPRING MOSS LACE SCARF.
> 
> I have been planning this for a while and now that I officially have 100 designs online I am so happy. It has taken me just about 3 years to make up that many and knit them too! My first design was put online June 6, 2012. Now I will be aiming diligently for my second 100 pattern designs.
> ...


Congragulations from another Mainer!!! Great job....love the scarf!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful scarf


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Your creativity is wonderful and your outlook on life is endearing and courageous. Thank you for the 100th pattern you have given to KP from your generous spirit. I believe in miracles, having witnessed some, and I pray that the Lord will bless you and comfort you as you continue producing the beautiful designs which bring all of us so much pleasure. Thank you for being you!


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you very much for gifting us this pattern. I will keep you in my prayers. Sending you a cyberhug.

Best, Susan


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

A very beautiful design for your celebrations. 
Blessings for your health.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for a lovely creative design from a lovely creative personality.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Very sorry to read of your cancer diagnosis. I will pray for you. 
Thank you for sharing this beautiful pattern.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

So pretty, and the color is my favorite. As soon as the baby sweater I'm working on is done, I'll start this. Thank you for the pattern, and my prayer goes with you as you travel this rocky path of your life.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Very pretty! You keep goin girl.


----------



## Perksgirl46 (Jan 16, 2013)

Pinned your design link on Pinterest. Thank you for all your beautiful patterns!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Congratulations on your 100th design! All of them are lovely and full of your courage.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

What a milestone-kudos !!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Agreee



Frieda Christianson said:


> Your design is great, you are happy, upbeat lady. You have a lot of blessings in spite of some bad stuff going on. Just to mention it, God is ABLE. He knows your every thought, and pain. He is willing to help because He loves us (wants what is best for us). All this to say, you are on our Good List. That means you are prayed for everyday, and anointed by proxy. Not to die, be incapicated, no spend money on doctors, hospitals and medicine. And to be happy & productive person, always, always, always In Jesus Name, Amen(and that's that).


----------



## she_d_1 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am blown away with both your talent and your spirit! I am charmed with your Shetland Lullabye blanket. Is this knitted as one piece or are there sections that need to be joined?


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Just checked out your designs. They are beautiful. You are so talented. God bless and keep you.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

sheedyone said:


> I am blown away with both your talent and your spirit! I am charmed with your Shetland Lullabye blanket. Is this knitted as one piece or are there sections that need to be joined?


You start with central square, pick up stitches on all 4 sides and knit as one row around, then, you add on a few stitches to create the outside edging and knitting back and forth work your way around picking up a stitch each time to make your edging. Your final seam is a small one to sew the edging together--thats it!


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you very much ! I also see some of your pay patterns in my future! You are so very talented!, Absolutely beautiful patterns !! Thanks again. They are a joy to look at.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

ATTENTION EVERYONE who wants to make this free pattern into a shawl! I have created a new chart and instructions to widen the chart to create either a wider scarf or a shawl using the basics of the original pattern. You can find this FREE--FOREVER pattern in the same places. It is called--REVISED SPRING MOSS LACE SCARF OR SHAWL.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you and congrats!


----------



## BACM (May 26, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to adjust the pattern for a shawl.
I would have struggled to make the change.
God bless you.


----------



## joyce from Indiana (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations on reaching your 100th design. My, you have been busy. I'm so glad that it brings you pleasure. Now, it will bring pleasure to others too as we knit your free design. Thank you.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Congratulations on your 100 patterns!


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Congratulations on your 100th design. I love the your latest scarf design.


----------



## Kit-Kat (May 25, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful design and congrats! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I have put it in my Ravelry library. Not sure when I will get to it- but I will post a picture when I do! My dear- you look wonderful, you obviously have a real love of life and I think you just may be one of those who prove them all wrong (don`t worry- they are never offended when a patient proves them wrong this way!) go girl!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your 100th design!! Thank you for this free pattern. This design is beautiful as well as the other 99 patterns you have posted on Ravelry. I wish you well with your cancer fight!! God Bless You!!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Congratulations on your 100th design. :thumbup: :thumbup: I really like the design and the color. Thank you.

Patti


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Wonderful design; congratulations on your 100th pattern.

Thank you also for making it free for all of us here on KP.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations on reaching your goal! Thanks for sharing your free pattern too.


----------



## pemil (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations on meeting your goal. And thank you so much for sharing this pattern. It is s beautiful. Blessings to you and prayers lifted for a miraculous cure for the "incurable".
Peggy


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern!!!


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

I will also keep you in my thoughts and prayers. You are a beautiful giving person to create the patterns and pass them on for free. This scarf is fantastic! Your surroundings are wonderful.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Congratulations! 100 new designs in one year is amazing! Thank you for the free pattern -- it is very, very pretty.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy 100th and thank you for your generous gift to all!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely scarf.


----------



## glofish (Nov 19, 2012)

What a lovely design! I always admire people who can design patterns. I'm not quite bright enough for that. And congrats on your 100th pattern...a real winner! And I hope and pray that your cancer will be successfully treated, regardless of what stage it is. Jesus is the great physician. God bless you.

P.S. Unless I missed something, where are your patterns posted?


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Well done and thank you for the pattern. I love all your patterns and have some 'in waiting'.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

glofish said:


> What a lovely design! I always admire people who can design patterns. I'm not quite bright enough for that. And congrats on your 100th pattern...a real winner! And I hope and pray that your cancer will be successfully treated, regardless of what stage it is. Jesus is the great physician. God bless you.
> 
> P.S. Unless I missed something, where are your patterns posted?


Just under her post, you will see all listed.


----------



## glofish (Nov 19, 2012)

Bunyip said:


> Just under her post, you will see all listed.


Ahh, now I see. Thanks much.


----------



## jacinta1916 (Oct 19, 2014)

Your designs are beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations on reaching this goal. Wishing you well.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Congratulations, bless you.


----------



## Blueathlone (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations! Thanks for sharing your pattern. Will surely make this one. So pretty.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful design and so generous to share!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## gcole (May 7, 2011)

I toast to sticking to it...Congratulations!


----------

